# Need help finding



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I been asked to make a nickless holder for a neighbor. I need to find the swivels to hold the nickles. The type that mount to the top of the case. Any sources that you fellow wood workers know about. That what I get for showing off my keepsake boxes.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi John,
There are elegant and expensive ones made of brass but, I made mine from a piece of walnut. 
Started with a 1/2" thick piece about 5" square. located the center (X from each corner) then drew lines through the center of the X all the way to the edges. Next, I measured out from the center about 4 3/8" along all eight lines. Put the compass point in the center and marked a circle about 4" in dia. Drilled a 1/4" in the center.
Took the piece to the band saw and sawed the circle. Sanded the edge smooth and fair. Next, I used a 3/4" Forstner and drilled holes at each of the eight lines about 7/16 in from the edge of the circle.
Now you have your hanger.
I simply used a tee nut in the top of the case and ran a 1/4" brass pan head bolt through the hanger, secured it in the tee nut with a 1/4" nut and necklace hanger just rotates on the pan head.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Gene


----------

